# Good News



## Alias (Nov 14, 2011)

A little good news for a Monday.  In January 2007 I was lifeflighted out of Surprise Valley to Mercy Hospital in Redding, CA, with trouble breathing and possible pnuemonia.  I was later diagnosed with a collapsed lung caused by a tumor growing across the bronchus and small cell lung carcinoma.

On 11-11-11, I was officially given the news that I am cleared of cancer and no longer have to drive to Redding for check-ups every six months!

Woo hoo, party time!  :cheers

Sue


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats!  What a remarkable and blessed day for you!


----------



## Inspector 102 (Nov 14, 2011)

Alias- Congratulations on the good report. It is nice to hear good news ont hese type of situations. Go easy on the keg.


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats sue. Tonight my team will raise a glass for you.


----------



## Alias (Nov 14, 2011)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> Alias- Congratulations on the good report. It is nice to hear good news ont hese type of situations. Go easy on the keg.


Actually, it was chocolate, two bars worth.  Maybe I'll pick up some root beer..........


----------



## jar546 (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats on the good news.  I hope good news continues with you.


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 14, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## beach (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations, that's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Real Great news! Now easy on the root beer!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 14, 2011)

Excellent news Sue!


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 14, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## pwood (Nov 14, 2011)

sue,

  that is great news. congratulations from the next county over. watch the sugar high:mrgreen:


----------



## ewenme (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome news Sue! The chocolate would be my choice... Special Dark or Dove Dark, you get the picture: DARK CHOCOLATE!!! You deserve it. Enjoy the weight being lifted off your shoulders. 

Carol


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 14, 2011)

:cheers Cheers!


----------



## conarb (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad to hear that Sue, I've been clear of cancer for 18 years now, I guess your cleared to drive the snowplow this winter?


----------



## north star (Nov 15, 2011)

** * * **

Whoo Hoo Sue! :grin:

Congratulations on your success!

** * * **


----------



## Alias (Nov 15, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> sue,that is great news. congratulations from the next county over. watch the sugar high:mrgreen:


What sugar high................... 

Sue


----------



## Alias (Nov 15, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Real Great news! Now easy on the root beer!


Awwwwww....................but root beer is so tasty.  :cheers

Sue


----------



## mark handler (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Alias (Nov 15, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that Sue, I've been clear of cancer for 18 years now, I guess your cleared to drive the snowplow this winter?


ConArb, I guess so.  Those snowflakes had better watch out!

Good news for you also!

I have lost three friends to the same disease since I was diagnosed.  Doctor told me only one in four survive.  I feel ever so lucky and blessed.  RIP Carolynn, Sue, & Dave.  I don't preach about quitting but, all of us smoked cigarettes.

Sue


----------



## texas transplant (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats Sue, great news!!!


----------



## jim baird (Nov 15, 2011)

Thumbs up!


----------



## Codegeek (Nov 15, 2011)

What wonderful news!  Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 15, 2011)

Great news.

And not about the snow plow,


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 16, 2011)

GREAT NEWS!!!! How bout a pretzel and a root beer on me......


----------



## Mule (Nov 16, 2011)

If anyone has gone through cancer you know exactly how much those words mean.

GREAT NEWS!!! Keep on keeping on!!!!

Eat another chocolate bar just for good measures!  

Wayne


----------



## jpranch (Nov 16, 2011)

Excellent news my good friend!


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 16, 2011)

This is very good news Sue!    Let us all give thanks & praise to the Lord for His goodness!

Amen!

.


----------



## David Henderson (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats Sue! it is great when we hear news like this.


----------



## Alias (Nov 17, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> If anyone has gone through cancer you know exactly how much those words mean.GREAT NEWS!!! Keep on keeping on!!!!
> 
> Eat another chocolate bar just for good measures!
> 
> Wayne


Thanks, I will!

I'll have some Hershey's Special Dark, Cadbury's Dark, Ghiardelli Dark..........  

Sue


----------



## Alias (Nov 17, 2011)

jim baird said:
			
		

> Thumbs up!


Definitely better than toes up!  Thanks!

Sue


----------



## Mule (Nov 17, 2011)

Here ya go Sue!!!

http://msnbcmedia1.msn.com/j/MSNBC/Components/Slideshows/_production/_archive/Today%20Show/_2011/Entertainment/ss-110915-GWR-2012/ITALY_Longest%20Chocolate%20Bar_6870.ss_full.jpg

Largest chocolate bar

Workers and guests at the World's Finest Chocolate company in Chicago admire a 12,290 pound chocolate bar they created to set a new Guinness World Record on Sept. 13, 2011. The bar, which stands nearly 3 feet high and measures 21 feet long, beats the previous record chocolate bar by more than a ton.

Chicago's World's Finest Chocolate breaks the Guinness World Record for creating the world's largest chocolate bar. TODAY.com's Dara Brown reports.

http://msnbcmedia1.msn.com/j/MSNBC/Components/Photo/_new/ss-110915-gwr-2012-chocolate.ss_full.jpg


----------



## righter101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Very uplifting to hear of your success....

I too will have a chocolate bar in your honor.


----------



## steveray (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats sue!


----------



## KZQuixote (Nov 17, 2011)

That's spectacular news Sue!

Congratulations!

Bill


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 22, 2011)

Sue,

Sorry to not have seen this until now.  That is fantastic news and what a blessing, contratulations.


----------

